
Light Table 0.4 released - cf
http://www.chris-granger.com/2013/04/28/light-table-040/
======
Scaevolus
Aside: The 3d js demo
(<http://threejs.org/examples/webgl_buffergeometry.html>) is close to a worst-
case input for a video encoder, which is why the youtube video looks so bad.

Video codecs generally encode motion first ("move this rectangle left 10
pixels"), and then fix any residual errors ("apply this patch"). It is _far_
more efficient to transmit motions and residuals than an entire frame.

This demo actively resists motion encoding, since a 3d volume shifting
perspective is approximated poorly by a linear shift. Almost every pixel is
changing each frame, in an unpredictable manner. Youtube doesn't allow the
encoder enough bits to represent the actual image well, and the result is a
blurry mess with occasional flashes of clarity when the encoder transmits a
keyframe (an entire picture, added to allow fast seeking).

------
spenvo
This editor has reached parity with Sublime Text in my workflow for these
reasons:

1.) Vim bindings (less impressive accomplishment but necessary for me); 2.)
fuzzy matching for files, commands, and settings (this concept really wins);
3.) having a browser as a tab(!, it makes working full screen a joy); 4.)
object eval(!); 5.) and EXCELLENT autocomplete -- even in Coffeescript -- most
likely a product of the eval stuff going on, but better than Sublime. Wow.
GREAT WORK.

My wishlist of generic "power user" features: macros support (for ex., I'd
like to set Cmd-Del to delete up one line), configurable margins, more
preloaded skins, a way to easily change the color palette of a skin, and tmux
/ real-time collaboration equivalent.

I have gotten around certain quirks ~ add a tabset to simulate margins, also
add a key binding for adding a tabset to mock the vsplit vim command

After the Nifty Minidrive failure and others, I can surely say this is the
best money I've spent on Kickstarter.

~~~
mikeknoop
Can you elaborate a little on how Coffeescript works in your setup? I was
thinking of trying 0.4 out but I wasn't sure how exactly that language (which
I use daily) might fit in.

~~~
spenvo
It was plug-and-play! :D Here's a screenshot of it just working:
<http://www.fixpunk.com/notes/?attachment_id=78> My setup is nothing
elaborate: I have set watch commands on my coffee directories and work with a
node server running.

~~~
mikeknoop
Awesome! I'm trying to visualize how some of the features from the Javascript
video in OPs post (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtXpOD6jFls>) would work.
Are you using it as a straight editor or are you able to take advantage of the
killer LightTable features in conjunction with Coffeescript (perhaps the new
source-maps stuff takes care of it)?

~~~
spenvo
Yeah, I haven't seen the realtime eval work in Coffeescript - I have to save
the file and refresh the browser. That said--the awareness of the workspace
environment really blew me away and pays off in tab completion.

------
zgm
For those of us still stuck in the Dark Ages, I have patched Light Table so it
can run on OS X 10.6.8 (Snow Leopard). You can download it here:
[https://s3-us-
west-1.amazonaws.com/lighttable/LightTable0.4....](https://s3-us-
west-1.amazonaws.com/lighttable/LightTable0.4.app.zip)

~~~
ibdknox
Thanks Zach, much appreciated.

~~~
zgm
No problem. :)

------
epaga
This is a huge release - so many awesome new features. The Python integration
alone has been one of the things I've been waiting for to really dive into
Light Table and give it a spin for longer than 10 minutes.

Congrats to the Light Table team!

------
stephen
This looks really awesome; looks like Hotswap for the JVM.

I wonder how they handle updating anonymous function references--in the JVM,
everything ends up being a class name (e.g. Foo$1 whatever), so even
"anonymous" classes technically have an identifier to say "here's the new
code". I wonder what that is for Light Table/the V8 VM.

I'd love to see this hotswap behavior built into all JS wire/debugger
protocols. Maybe a W3C spec?

Light table is really awesome, and really driving the bleeding edge, but
debugging/inspecting/hotswapping seems like something other editors could do
as well.

------
babby
I really want to improve/make new syntax languages for this and actually use
it.

Problem is that CodeMirror's docs for it are a tad confusing and I'm not even
sure if it will be as flexable as Sublime/textmate .tmLanguage syntaxing.
Anyone got a good resource or advice on this?

For example, I want to highlight function calls in coffeescript, such as:

    
    
       obj.func '100', () ->
    

Where "func" is highlighted differently. I've accomplished this with a
.tmLanguage with relative strife, so I am wondering how easy it will be to do
things like this with CodeMirror.

Once this thing goes open source I'd be happy to revamp all of the syntax
highlighting for js/cs/css/stylus/html etc. should this make any sense, though
technically as it uses CodeMirror I'd be revamping for them instead. Of course
this would mean editing the .css files provided by LightTable though, so I'm
half right.

~~~
marijn
> Problem is that CodeMirror's docs for it are a tad confusing and I'm not
> even sure if it will be as flexable as Sublime/textmate .tmLanguage
> syntaxing. Anyone got a good resource or advice on this?

They are _more_ flexible, but a bit harder to get going with. Basically, you
get to implement a full parser, if you want, or just a tokenizer (optionally
keeping some minimal state).

------
thecoffman
Very cool! Its great to see this progressing at such a fast rate, and I'm glad
I got the chance to be a part of the Kickstarter. Are there any plans for Ruby
support? I know Python was first as it was the stretch goal, but Ruby has been
mentioned in passing a couple of times.

------
i-blis
This is an impressive release. They move forwards at an amazing pace. I had
already been using LT 0.3.9 almost exclusively for my ongoing Clojure projects
during the last month, switching back to Emacs only for heavy editing tasks.

I was really missing but the ability to (de-/re-)connect to a given client,
which 0.4.0 provides. In my opinion LT is not just a code editor (editing
features are pretty poor yet indeed) but a code experimenting platform. And
there it rocks. Even in alpha, it compares pretty well with Emacs Live in
terms of stability and usability.

ClojureScript, Node and JS support is a terrific move. This means I may even
soon use Brackets (another nice node-webkit project) less for live JS HTML
coding and debugging and live mostly in LT.

Congratulations Chris and Co!

~~~
samatman
I would say, rather, that it is not a mature code editor. It aims in all
seriousness to do anything we expect a code editor to do, and I have every
reason to think the project will succeed.

Chris is focusing on providing new functionality; the expected stuff can and
should come later.

~~~
i-blis
This is my understanding too. (This is why I said yet).

I am expecting a lot from the forthcoming plugin system. It will be nice to be
able to script LT in ClojureScript (the language in which LT is mostly
developed).

------
kragen
It looks pretty nifty! It's kind of like what Subtext and Bicicleta wanted to
do, but never did (or haven't done yet). You get live update of the code and,
apparently, live inspection of all the values in the code. The missing piece
would be inspecting values inside a function call.

But it sounds like it's proprietary software? Why do you need that if you're
getting funded through Kickstarter?

Either way, it looks like a really inspiring project, and I hope we see many
more like it.

~~~
ibdknox
What happened with Bicicleta? I love the premises I saw listed in response to
Perlis.

LT will be open source, just want it to get a bit more stable first.

~~~
ericbb
> LT will be open source, ...

The licensing situation is really unclear. The Kickstarter page says, "In
order to download packaged distributions, you'll need a license". But I expect
that, if it's open source, I can get a packaged distribution by saying (I'm
using Arch Linux):

    
    
        # pacman -S lighttable

~~~
kragen
Maybe he's figured out by now that most people now know better than to tie
their programming career to a proprietary editor. The Kickstarter _was_ about
a year ago. (Still, how is he going to deliver on his "50 licenses" rewards if
he makes it open source? At this point, he's put himself in a position where
he has to break his promise to somebody.)

------
adlpz
Holy shit, basically. I mostly do Python and JS, so this means that now Light
Table is pretty much _THE_ editor for me. Huge update.

I can only hope for eventual PHP integration so it's useful to me also at
work.

------
mintplant
Now that source maps are in CoffeeScript, any chance of future support? Also,
vim bindings?

~~~
dfj225
There are vim bindings. From the docs:

    
    
      Use the "Vim: Toggle vim mode" command from the command tab.

~~~
methehack
I wonder if will it be possible to associate user defined clojurescript
commands with arbitrary vim keybindings? That would be great! Also, I wonder
if there will be support for user defined vim like operators and motions...
Or, alternatively, if the plugin architecture will be low level enough to
support a vim "emulation" plugin.

Also -- very, very exciting work overall -- visionary even. Kudos!

------
sarnowski
Doesn't work with Ubuntu 13.04 :/ Binary is linked to libudev.0 but Ubuntu now
uses libudev.1

Any chance me, as a non-tester and interested person, gets a "fix" for that?

edit: linking 1 to 0 works so far, but please consider a migration to new
version - e.g. chrome did the same some time ago ago[0].

[0]
[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/?fromgroups=#...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/chromium-
bugs/riSCcPebuk4)

~~~
mikeknoop
Someone below mentioned the same thing, with a response from Chris:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5633069>

------
iooi
Been waiting for Python support since I first heard of the project! Getting an
error trying to connect to Python 3 process, works with Python 2.7 though.
According to OP's post Python 3 should be compatible, but I get this error:

Looks like there was an issue trying to connect to the project. Here's what we
got:

    
    
        Traceback (most recent call last):
      File "C:\Users\way\.lighttable\plugins\python\ltmain.py", line 12, in <module>
        import ltipy
      File "C:\Users\way\.lighttable\plugins\python\ltipy.py", line 181
        print "no proc"
                      ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

which looks like a typical error when running 2.7 code on 3+. Anyone else
suffering from the same issue or is something messed up on my end? Running
Windows 64-bit, Python 3.3, IPython 0.13.

------
voidlogic
I dream of the day Light Table has Go support.

~~~
ibdknox
You know, I looked into this briefly and based on the way go works, it's not
clear to me how useful it would be. Go doesn't really have a good REPL, which
is an indication.

If there was a decent way to handle dynamic evaluation though, it could
certainly be added, and without too much issue I would imagine :)

~~~
voidlogic
Go compiles so fast you can just pretend there is dynamic eval. People
sometimes use the "go run" command to compile and run Go source in one
operation, that is not really too different from just invoking an interpreter.
Go provides a lot of tools to parse Go source, I imagine between that, Go's
fast compiler and GDB support it wouldn't be as hard as many compiled langs to
support.

Also if I am figuring out something OBO (off by one) prone sometimes I use
this to double check myself: <http://play.golang.org/>

~~~
ibdknox
The big difference is that you lose state every time you do that, the main
goal with the eval in LT is to prevent that :)

~~~
voidlogic
If there is a way to consistently inject the input to the program (to lead to
the same state), I would be OK with editing a Go program to cause (behind the
scenes):

    
    
      1. moving a break point 
      2. recompile
      3. run
      4. stopping at new break point
    

I think that happening behind the scenes could be made to appear like live
editing in other languages. Go is fast enough compiling and fast enough
executing that I think it could be pulled off as not appear laggy as well. But
maybe I'm wrong and I don't understand well enough how LT handles other langs.

~~~
pjmlp
Have you ever used a REPL?

It is an interactive process. You are build pieces of the application bit by
bit.

There is no complete application state where to set breakpoints.

------
dtwwtd
This is awesome, congrats on the release.

I'm very excited with the Python integration. I'm going to try doing some web
development with Light Table now. One thing that would be very handy would be
support for virtualenvs or requirements files to integrate into workspaces so
that we can work on projects without installing all dependancies globally.

~~~
sandipagr
Yeah, virtualenvs support is an absolute must have for it to be considered
seriously for Python development.

~~~
leetrout
If you run LT from the command line after you've activated your venv it will
use it.

    
    
      $ workon foo
      $ /PATH_TO_LT/LightTable.app/Contents/MacOS/node-webkit

~~~
sandipagr
That worked. Thanks!

------
sravfeyn
I am very excited to play with Python eval on Light Table. I am on Windows.
Python PATH is not set. So I had set it in Command-line. cmd was able to
execute Python, but light-table is not able to detect Python PATH. How can I
set Python PATH in Light Table on Windows?

~~~
garg
You can set the environment variables in windows 7 by right clicking Computer
then click on properties > Advances system settings (on the left), and then
click on Environment Variables. Scroll down in the System Variables box, and
edit Path. Add ;C:\<path to python> at the very end.

~~~
sravfeyn
I had done that. Probably I have to restart the system to have Light Table
understand the updated PATH.

~~~
garg
I only had to restart Light Table after adding the path to python in the path
envvar.

------
rayiner
It would be great to get a common lisp supported in Light Table...

~~~
ibdknox
People still use common lisp? _ducks_

In all seriousness, the plugin architecture will certainly allow for exactly
that to happen. If you're interested in trying your hand at adding CL, I know
a guy who could probably sneak you into the beta when it turns private ;)

~~~
rayiner
I'll use Clojure when it gets LOOP.

~~~
samatman
Well here's where you might start: <https://github.com/tayssir/cl-loop>

Although the community seems to prefer the port of Iterate:
<https://github.com/nathell/clj-iter>

------
steevdave
I'm not near any machines of mine that aren't Chromebooks. Does anyone know if
the libudev.so.0 stuff is fixed? I don't see any mention of it in the change
log, but I was really hoping they would have a fix for those of us not on
Ubuntu so we don't have to symlink the new libudev.so.1 to so.0 just to use
light table (yes other hacks exist, this was the most prevalent one...)

~~~
ibdknox
unforunately no. It's an issue carried over from node-webkit[1] and I'm not
really a Linux guy :/ Someone could work on a fix for node-webkit, though and
I'd pick it up in a heartbeat

[1]: <https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit>

~~~
steevdave
Thanks for the quick response. I'll try to find some time to look into this. I
know Chromium links to libudev for input device support so that it can do
things like gestures, but I don't know that LightTable supports (will
support?) them. It may be possible to do away with that linking but I may have
to dig into the chromium code to do it.

~~~
ibdknox
I think Node uses it too and there's no way around that one I don't think.

------
netchaos
When trying to download using chrome, I'm getting a warning, saying
"LightTableWin.zip is not commonly downloaded and could be dangerous." Guess
it is a false positive.

~~~
AJ007
So as long as a piece of malware is commonly downloaded, you have nothing to
worry about.

~~~
xauronx
The really popular malware WILL have fixes in an antivirus/malware database ;)

------
nickv
I might be missing something, but I feel like this is just reinventing IDEs
that exist today (but are boo'ed by Sublime Text/TextMate guys.)

For instance, when it comes to Python, PyCharm
(<http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/features/index.html>) seems far more
powerful -- it provides live debugging/breakpoints (with the ability to change
attributes of running code -- even for server code), code introspection,
documentation browsing, refactoring, JavaScript debugging (integrated in
FireFox), VirtualEnv support, tight integration with Django/Flask for
templates, etc... And it's _fast_

So aside from the look and feel, what does LT have to offer?

The more tools the better, but I just wonder if anybody who has used a modern
robust IDE can offer a comparison?

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Fix and continue isn't live; its a start, but you still have lots of work to
do in UX to display evaluation. I would try using LightTable before passing
judgement.

------
cjh_
The author mentions [1] (at the bottom, under 'key bindings') that light table
uses codemirror[2] as the editor.

I am really amazed with how well codemirror emulates basic vim key bindings
[3], as I prefer to use ctrl-c rather than escape and I often find that vim
emulators either do not support ctrl-c or do not support it well.

[1][http://www.chris-granger.com/2012/04/15/light-tables-
numbers...](http://www.chris-granger.com/2012/04/15/light-tables-numbers/)
[2]<http://codemirror.net/> [3]<http://codemirror.net/demo/vim.html>

------
podviaznikov
Huge changes. Can totally use LT as main dev env for JS and Clojure code now.
Thank you Chris for this release

------
maratd
Maybe I'm doing things wrong and I haven't seen anybody mention this, but ...

... all of my code is on remote machines. Either in a VM or on a server, far,
far away.

Is there a way to use SFTP to open files for editing?

~~~
laumars
It's easily done in Linux and UNIX via sshfs (it's what I use in the same
situation as yourself): <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSHFS>

------
boyter
Wow its really coming along. Only one thing is missing from me living in this
full time with browser tabs and the like is that I use my screens in portrait
mode and would prefer to be able to tear off a tab and have it live in another
window and then on another screen.

I realise I am an outlier. That said I can always just manually refresh the
browser window on the other screen which I currently do anyway.

I dont suppose anyone else has a method of dealing with this currently?

~~~
ricardobeat
I do the same, plus a watch/live reload task.

------
jiaaro
I look forward to writing (essentially vim-) plugins for light table in
javascript. Some day soon?

Extensions were mentioned on the blog about a year ago ([http://www.chris-
granger.com/2012/04/15/light-tables-numbers...](http://www.chris-
granger.com/2012/04/15/light-tables-numbers/)), but as far as I can tell,
they're still not here yet :(

~~~
ibdknox
The plugin architecture is something we have to be deliberate about given that
it allows you to do literally anything we can do. I talk a little bit about
the plan moving forward at the bottom of the post, but gist is that there's
going to be one more public release, and then the private beta (for KS folks)
is going to focus on really hammering out how we expose LT to plugins.

~~~
Meai
Is there a way to preorder in order to get into the private beta as well? I
wasn't with the Kickstarter crowd. If plugins are as powerful as you say they
are, I'm very interested.

~~~
smweber
Yeah, I found myself visiting the Kickstarter page today hoping there was some
way I could fund the project months after it completed. Needless to say I
couldn't. Seems like it would be a useful feature for projects like this - I
doubt they couldn't find a use for more money.

------
pjmlp
Smalltalk and Lisp Machines are back!

Nice work.

------
jaxbot
If you're looking for the same kind of live reload web editing, I have such a
plugin for Vim:

<https://github.com/jaxbot/brolink.vim>

~~~
BostX
nice!

------
Osmium
Stupid question: "import matplotlib" is failing despite matplotlib being
installed on my system (OS X) and working fine when I run python from the
command line. I'm guessing it's something to do with my PYTHONPATH not getting
imported properly. Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?

Edited to add: this is the first time I've properly tried LightTable and oh my
god what a gorgeous piece of software. It's glorious. Just.. yeah. Job well
done! :)

~~~
ngoldbaum
I just filed an issue that might be related: <https://github.com/Kodowa/Light-
Table-Playground/issues/469>

------
james33
I really want to use this, but unfortunately the performance is still
painfully lacking. Excited for this to get a little further along and more
stable.

------
pwang
Looks great!

Just confirmed matplotlib/pylab plotting working with Anaconda Python
distribution. (To get LightTable to not use the system python, I had to go
through some hoops... creating an environment.plist didn't seem to work.)

The dot-completion seems like it still needs work, but it's pretty neat to
have an alternative web-based REPL front-end to the IPython kernel than just
IPython Notebook.

~~~
gajomi
Can you elaborate on the "hoops"? I am trying to get a similar thing working.

~~~
pwang
Well, it's not that much of a hoop. If you start LightTable from the command
line, via "open /Applications/LightTable.app", then it gets your environment
parameters, including PATH, which is the important one.

I tried to create a ~/.MacOSX/environment.plist file per the instructions
here[1], but that didn't seem to work and I haven't bothered to fiddle with it
more.

[1]
[https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/MacOS...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/MacOSX/Conceptual/BPRuntimeConfig/Articles/EnvironmentVars.html)

~~~
gajomi
Thanks for the tip. Got it working now.

------
edwinyzh
It's really amazing, glad that I'm one of the backers when it's on
kickstarter.

And I know it's shameless, but my LIVEditor project also allows you to
"navigate to any page you want and start live modifying the it", I just made a
1-minute demo video here: <http://youtu.be/t91IoDxo9aY>

------
duiker101
I have to admit it, I never expected Light Table to be able to reach this
point. Kudos to anyone involved.

------
amirmansour
I will be watching Light Table much more closely after finally seeing the
Python support. Awesome work!

------
smosher
I wish there was some way to set it up for use with other languages (ones that
have Read-Eval-Print facilities.) I can't get very interested until I see
that.

The UI font appears to be unchangeable. I can understand the motivation for
that, but it renders pretty badly on my system.

------
jspiral
I'm interested in writing a simple rest API using compojure as a learning
exercise. Can anyone experienced give an outline of what a reasonable workflow
would be to do this using light table? I see that light table can "connect" to
my project.clj...

~~~
i-blis
1\. make a new lein project

2\. fill in the dependencies in project.clj

3\. open your src/core.clj (or whatever) in LT

4\. start coding

LT will automatically launch a client and connect to it. In between lein will
have seamlessly fetched the dependencies for you (this happens automatically
each time you launch or relaunch a client).

You can do manual (C-Enter) or live (Instarepl) inline evaluation in any of
your project file or even connect a new fresh repl to the client to experiment
from scratch.

~~~
jspiral
Would you then recommend focusing development around some unit tests and eval-
ing them as you do work? (that's what I am trying so far, seems ok)

~~~
i-blis
Precisely. This is at least how I do it.

It is also pretty nice to have an Instarepl where you can see live changes,
either in your source files or in a separate repl. Don't forget that if your
paths and namespaces match you can require your namespaces at will.

~~~
xaritas
I'm normally not a screencasts kind of guy, but is there a good one for using
the REPL to assemble, oh, say a web app in Compojure? I started doing a
Clojure/Compojure tutorial the other day and I thought I was doing way too
much restarting to get changes to take effect (using emacs/nrepl).

~~~
lijason
Are you using the wrap-reload Ring middleware? That seemed to make most
restarts not necessary for me.

~~~
xaritas
Nope. Thanks for the pointer.

------
nodesocket
Has anybody gotten the node.js connection working. I keep on getting 'In order
to start a NodeJS client, you have to have node installed and on your system's
PATH.' But, node is indeed installed, and in my $PATH. Running OSX with node
v0.10.5

~~~
jameswyse
I have node in my global path, but it still won't run.

    
    
        The node process exited. 
        The node process you were connected to suddenly quit. Check the console for more information.
    

And the console says:

    
    
         Error: No protocol method IDeref.-deref defined for type null

~~~
JPKab
I have the same issue as you do. Node is in my global path. However, the
console says a little more:

rror: No protocol method IDeref.-deref defined for type null: at Error
(<anonymous>) at cljs.core.missing_protocol
(file:///Users/jk/.lighttable/js/bootstrap.js:1384:10)

Additionally, I was able to get the node repl to successfully connect and
launch whenever I directed it at a JS file which was compiled from
Coffeescript.

------
daemon
Absolutely fantastic. I spend about 30% of my time in Python and 30% in
Node.js, using WingIDE and Aptana, respectively. I'm not going to abandon my
current IDEs, but this has the potential to change my workflow significantly.

------
swah
I hoped ST3 would replace Emacs, but Light Table seems more like it now...

~~~
mheathr
Sublime Text will never be a plausible replacement for Emacs as its design
does not encompass all of possibilities a lisp machine provides. Sublime Text
is a plausible replacement for any tool which only targets text editing
though. It has many converts or new users whose use case is only a text editor
though, so to that extent Sublime Text has been successful.

~~~
swah
I don't understand what you mean. ST3 is scripted in Python. If Python was as
pervasive in ST3 as elisp is in Emacs, and provided similar concepts (buffers,
regions, markers, modes, hooks, advices...), why couldn't it "replace"[1]
Emacs?

[1] replace here means "being as powerful as", not actually converting Emacs
users, most which are happy with Emacs..

~~~
mheathr
In answering this I will ignore details specific to the two tools (such as how
the implementations are modified), the merits of either, how they are used,
and only compare their design goals.

It is true that both tools are mutable and that hypothetically their potential
use cases will overlap entirely.

The reason this will not occur though is a consequence of one tool aiming to
provide a general environment by design and the other tool aiming to provide a
general environment for a specific use.

Less abstractly, consider the difference between having a factory which
produces a specific item and having a factory which can produce any factory.

Possibly the specific item the factory produces is sufficient for the
recipients of the specific item, and further that specific item may even make
other items the recipient possessed moot.

However, the factory which can produce any factory can still (and possibly
already has done so) produce the specific item.

Emacs' design (and Light Table's) is much more similar in breadth to the
factory which produces other factories.

Sublime Text is more similar in scope to a factory which produces a single
item.

The difference in design choice leads to Sublime Text and other text editors
being comparable in features and it is also why Sublime Text can replace
Emacs' text editing functions.

At the same time the design choice also leads to Emacs being a RSS client but
Sublime Text not also having that functionality (or being reasonable to
expect), despite the potential for the functionality to exist in both tools.

The difference between the two goals is why Light Table is much more
intriguing to me than Sublime Text is despite the utility Sublime Text
provides and how well executed Sublime Text is.

~~~
swah
I aggree, but I still hope that ST3 could go Emacs direction....

------
gajomi
@ibdknox- I wonder if you could comment on the the IPython frontend we see in
this demo. I am very interested in the idea of inline javascript based
plotting and am wondering if this was possible.

------
simonhughes22
This is really cool. Are there plans for intellisense? Although I know that is
hard to do well in dynamic languages. Also, any plans for instarepl in
languages other than Clojure? Great work guys.

------
tharshan09
I am using OSX 10.8.3, and when I open the lighttable app, i see the
lighttable logo/text and then it closes/crashes. Anyone had any similar issue?
any know fix?

EDIT: Fix - sudo rm -Rf ~/.lighttable/

------
davexunit
Where is the source code?

~~~
codygman
This might be it: <https://github.com/Kodowa/Light-Table-Playground>

------
thomasahle
The integration with Chrome is a nice way to get information about objects in
JavaScript. Are you planning to similarly make run/debugging powered auto
completion for python?

------
dchichkov
How is it, if compared to IPython Notebook? Anyone familiar with both Light
Table and IPython tried it yet?

[I'm Light Table backer, just want to know, if it is time yet to try it out...
;) ]

------
schabernakk
Very impressive demo.

So happy to finally see python support.

What is used for the javascript rendering? I assume since they are using the
chrome dev tools they are embedding chromium into Lighttable?

~~~
Historiopode
I am fairly sure that Light Table is a node-webkit[1] app, so your assumption
should be correct.

[1]<https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit>

~~~
ibdknox
It is indeed. Chromium + embedded NodeJS written in ClojureScript.

FTW.

~~~
kxs
It seems to be possible to use the Chrome PDF Viewer. This could be nice for
LaTeX development.

------
samspot
It looks amazing, but I haven't been able to get it to work since 0.2.

alert('foo');

Produces 'SyntaxError: Unexpected identifier'. I'm looking forward to the
kinks being ironed out.

~~~
ibdknox
There's a bug for that one, <https://github.com/Kodowa/Light-Table-
Playground/issues/449>

will get fixed tomorrow.

------
antihero
Is there a way to have it evaluate all the Python in my file so I don't have
to go and manually evaluate each function?

Also my "return" is not updated automaticall.

~~~
ibdknox
it should eval it all for you the first time you open the file, but
cmd/ctrl+shift+enter should eval the whole file. Though it won't return
results for each individual thing. Alternatively you can also select the
entire file and press cmd/ctrl+enter to eval the selection.

------
manish_gill
I keep getting - Failed to load resource: .lighttable/img/connectingloader.gif
when I try to evaluate Python code. :(

------
statik_42
This is really cool, I love the Vim bindings. Well done, I look forward to
following this project as it progresses.

------
ricardobeat
I'm getting a "Couldn't find node.js" error when trying to connect to a node
app. node is at /usr/local/bin/node

~~~
mattdawson
Yep, me too - it's a known issue. <https://github.com/Kodowa/Light-Table-
Playground/issues/448>

------
ajitk
This is awesome! I haven't used an IDE for a long time now but LT has shown
enough to convince me to use one.

------
moondowner
Just started digging in Clojure + ClojureScript, so definitely trying Light
Table as well!

------
sc0rb
Please please please support Java in all of its glory and let me get rid of
Eclipse!!!!!!

------
juskrey
Hmm, I can not find that neat functions drag-drop layout from video...

------
zozu
Python support! Thank you Chris. Will certainly give it a shot.

------
cnp
Awesome... but PLEASE ditch that vertical side menu. It's one of the worst UX
decisions I've ever seen and literally gives the user a headache.

Pleaseeeeeee

~~~
yen223
I _like_ the vertical side menu. It saves valuable horizontal space, and adds
a touch of class too.

------
jcarden
This is awesome! Way to go LT.

------
metaphorm
looking even more awesome. super excited to see Python support now.

------
johncoltrane
hmm… no mention of search/replace? Whatever, I'll try it anyway.

